# AML track, ties , gauge ?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought about 8 cases of AML new Amer tie track. This is the 2nd winter it went through.
I have been working on that newest high line behind the elevator and on the wood trestle.
I have changed from hand spiked rail on the bridge to Garden metal Models ties and cutting them as needed to make the 20' dia curve.
GMM has always held the rail in gauge very well.
But as I was checking the new AML track with my age-old 332 gauge I found the whole section ,about 80ft of track. So tight that i had to force the gauge down into it.
I then checked some very old Aristo track and the gauge goes on/off easily.

Is there a chance that the plastic ties will shrink in the sun?
At first I thought the problem was just the bridge now I am wondering about the track.
any one else hand an idea.???


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I just ran out and checked mine. 2 years down still same gauge as the aristo. Mine floats on ballast on the ground. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No offense Marty, but have you checked your gauge? There are min and max specs on track gauge. What does the track really measure in gauge? 

I have found gauge variations in many different manufacturers' track myself. Most of my Aristo 10' diameter is tight (under gauge) and most straights are fine. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have seen track narrow over a couple of years in the sun. It did appear to shrink but the ties went like a banana making the gauge narrow. Similar effect if you screw your track down to tight. 

Alan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks 
when my gauge is on the rail , its right at 45mm. 
I will do more checking.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I make sure I don't screw the ties down toooo tight. 
I also took the gauge and pulled out a number of new in the box track and it was snugg but not this really tight that I had to force it down. 








Now heres the trestle bridge with the Garden metal Models catwalks . I have not painted the screw heads yet. 

Here on the Highline bridge I used some of the new plastic rail for gaurdrails. I need more screws to hold it in place. 









AM I MISSING SOMETHING AGAIN????????? Has posting photos changed again??? I can't just copy and paste in the img boxes?????? DAM!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you missed something, been the topic of several threads, angst, temper tantrums, etc... 

Hit the insert image button and put the URL in there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

image button????









I use quick reply most of the time.









did it work??
Thanks Greg, I don't read to many threads this time of the year.
I got them backwards, oh well .I am tring to run the Highline more to get it relyable. if I through a couple of switches it makes the 3 lines into one, takes about 7 mins to run at around 40 mph. The highline is very scenic but it has lots of grades.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The track does seem to go out of gauge. My friend has the AMS track and replaced the ties 2 times for warping. Another replaced the ties 1 time so far. Bothe ties were warped and out of gauge. Oddly enough some of the track was cupped but the rail maybe from the sunmoved out and made the gauge wider.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You can see in the lower photo off the bridge where I cut metal plates to push the rail back into gauge. for some reason that was the worst. I think Bill P. loco went down the hill last Sept because of that spot.???


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Marty for the pics, I like the safety rail. 
? what size rail is it 332 or smaller and how did you 
put it down on the catwalk? 
Thanks real nice 
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The plates are the ones past the bridge? So you had to spread it... 

Oh well, this will come as a disappointment to people who bought the AML stuff because of the good price. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We laid 800 ft of the stuff last summer at new club members house and have never had an issue, at least that i know of.The trains are running fine and the track is laid in full sun light with no shade. The only problem i can see is that when it gets hot the rail really exspands and moves around a lot, other than that everything seems ok. So much so i just bought 18 cases at ECLSTS for myself should i need any extra to go with the SS i all ready have, plus some will be used on our new club modular layout im getting ready to build soon.
I do not own one of those Aristo rail guage things but i shoud get one and check his track just for kicks, If theres a problem i will surely post it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just sharing this as I'm seeing what is happening. The track gauge is a Laggas creek one . and I also use a tape measure that is metric. My micromiter battery is dead so I did not use it. 
On straights it is not as important as curves. 
Dick
its 332 rail with #6 1/2" panhead screws that will be painted black. I used to use spikes ,but they work out.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Marty 
Its to bad they can't just mould them into the catwalk. 
Richard


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you got to admitt Marty did a good job of inserting the guard rail on the bridge. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,, I just LOVE YOU!!!!!! 

I did buy a batt for my micro thingy. It read from 43.89 to 44.32.. many AC sections was from 4.5 to 4.8 something. 
for some reason around the areas where the joiners are its tighter. But in the shop new rail was 4.5 what ever. so I am just keeping an eye on it. 
I want the RR to run GOOD. 
I'm hoping to spend time running the USAT bigboy and IF it works under a load everyplace then I will be shocked or happy???


----------

